# Any one see the "My strange addiction" about the women who ate cat food?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

did anyone see that one? this women was addicted to eating cat food and cat treats her cupboards were stocked full of friskies!
when she went to the doctor i was very impressed when he told her that euthinized pets and other crap went into those!
it made me really happy the women was so disgusted by that she quit eating them.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

That whole show grosses me out yet I watch it still, lol. I however could not watch the woman who drank her own urine and used it to brush her teeth and moisturise her face.

I am gagging just typing about it


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Cat treats is pretty lowkey compared to some of that crap, I don't think I've watched that show. Watched a couple episodes of "obsessed" on netflix and I was so disgusted I just couldn't go any further, the crazy germophobes "cleaning" themselves and people eating couch cushions, omg. I wish I could remove that stuff from my brain seriously, it just creeps me right out thinking about it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL i love those types of shows.
but yeh i was happy and impressed becuase the doctor was giving awsome information about what was REALLY in cheap pet food/treats
and how it can harm your body. it was great i hope people watching that episode were promptied to start doing some research about whats really in there pets food!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I find it interesting that most pet owners completely ignore the fact that he said they were made of DEAD PETS! WTF!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I find it interesting that most pet owners completely ignore the fact that he said they were made of DEAD PETS! WTF!


yup "well its cheap so..." is usually there additude.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love that show. It makes me feel really normal. :biggrin:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> yup "well its cheap so..." is usually there additude.


Those people don't deserve animals. I told my bf today if we ever had a kid he would hate me. I feed my dogs a raw diet and its something I've started to become obsessed with. I've started eating differently myself. If I was to ever have a baby, I would be obsessed with the baby having wholesome, not enhanced, not contaminated foods. I would make all the baby food myself. I wouldn't buy anything processed for my child, just as I won't for my dogs. I freaked when the lady at the drive thru tried to give my dogs milk bones. My child will hate me.

I wish people would take things into consideration. Its cheap doesn't mean its good.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Those people don't deserve animals. I told my bf today if we ever had a kid he would hate me. I feed my dogs a raw diet and its something I've started to become obsessed with. I've started eating differently myself. If I was to ever have a baby, I would be obsessed with the baby having wholesome, not enhanced, not contaminated foods. I would make all the baby food myself. I wouldn't buy anything processed for my child, just as I won't for my dogs. I freaked when the lady at the drive thru tried to give my dogs milk bones. My child will hate me.
> 
> I wish people would take things into consideration. Its cheap doesn't mean its good.


yup ill be the same way if i have kids! i used to babysit for this women who was...well insane to say the least i babysat her kids for over a year and the ONLY things she kept in the house for them to eat was box macaroni and cheese and hotdogs seriously THAT WAS IT there was no other food in her house becuase her and her bf went out to dinner every night i felt so badly for that child he was 2 years old one day i brought him green beans and a turkey sandwhich on whole grain bread with tomato,lettuce, turkey and red onion that kid ate the entire sandwhich and couldnt stop TALKING about the green beans everytime i babysat he would ask me for green beans but when his mom found out i gave him green beans seh was MAD and told me "i told you i had food for him he can have macaroni and cheese today..."

i ended up calling child protective services on her after i quit she had a 3 month old baby whom was NOT allowed to sleep during the day as in no naps (that child had to stay awake for 15 hours straight if he fell asleep she expected me to wash his face with ice water im NOT jokeing) she also had me put that baby on a diet he wasnt allowed more then one ounce of formula per day (obviously i didnt abbide by this rule)

there was other things too too many to count she used ice water to make that babys bottles,never changed him he would sit in a wet dirty diaper till i babysat (which could be 3 days in between) the baby had thrush in his mouth so bad he could hardley breathe (you could hear him rattle everytime he took a breath) and he had an on going infection on his privates due to the awful diaper rash.

did they take her kids away? NOPE why? well she was a good mom becuase her house was clean and her kids were dressed in exspensive designer clothes.
how those kids reached 4 and 6 years old is beyond me but they did...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow. People should not have animals and children. I think you should have to be evaluated to have animals. And be evaluated to have children. And if they say no to the children, then they should get fixed. Same with dogs!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I love that show. It makes me feel really normal. :biggrin:


Likewise...


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

+1 I love those shows too. Did you guys watch last week the lady who drank her own urine? or last year the lady who kept on eating her dead husband's ashes from the urn. I feel like a million bucks when I watch these shows :first:

It does gross me out so I prefer the other show Freaky eaters. I really loved it but I think it's cancelled now. I love seeing ppl who only ate french fries, or raw beef, maple syrup with everything, or that one chick who drank like a case of coke daily and didn't eat hardly any food. It's just mind boggling and it makes you realize how strong and resistant the human body is capable of. It cracks me up when someone who can only eat pizza and never ate any fruits or vegs ever in their life...just pizza or hamburger everyday 365 days a year. And when they tried to eat lettuce or potatoes it was like they were foreced to eat poison or something.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yorkie967 said:


> +1 I love those shows too. Did you guys watch last week the lady who drank her own urine? or last year the lady who kept on eating her dead husband's ashes from the urn. I feel like a million bucks when I watch these shows :first:
> 
> It does gross me out so I prefer the other show Freaky eaters. I really loved it but I think it's cancelled now. I love seeing ppl who only ate french fries, or raw beef, maple syrup with everything, or that one chick who drank like a case of coke daily and didn't eat hardly any food. It's just mind boggling and it makes you realize how strong and resistant the human body is capable of. It cracks me up when someone who can only eat pizza and never ate any fruits or vegs ever in their life...just pizza or hamburger everyday 365 days a year. And when they tried to eat lettuce or potatoes it was like they were foreced to eat poison or something.



yeh i seen both the women who ate her husbands ashes and the women who drank her own urine and just EWWW i wanna know how these people can see this tuff and think "gosh that looks delicious!!!"
like one women ate dryer sheets! how can you look at a dryer sheet and think it looks good?

my sister had a freind who was like addicted to eating her own scabs she would come here and start picking scabs off her face where she poped her zits and eat them uke:
i couldnt stand to be around her to talk to her i always hide out in my room or the bathroom waiting for her to leave


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> yeh i seen both the women who ate her husbands ashes and the women who drank her own urine and just EWWW i wanna know how these people can see this tuff and think "gosh that looks delicious!!!"
> like one women ate dryer sheets! how can you look at a dryer sheet and think it looks good?
> 
> my sister had a freind who was like addicted to eating her own scabs she would come here and start picking scabs off her face where she poped her zits and eat them uke:
> i couldnt stand to be around her to talk to her i always hide out in my room or the bathroom waiting for her to leave


well I mean dryer sheets do have nice scent but the crazy ones are like that one who ate rocks, and another one love to eat dirt which was really trippy. She would go to nurseries and eat gourmet dirt for free :heh:

I have no idea how their stomachs can digest dirt or rocks. I really wish they bring back Freaky eaters though...can't get enough of it. it was really entertaining and it wasn't overly gross or disgusting. I just can't stand that stupid Dr Dow who looks like he's 14 yrs old and telling ppl what to do. And he always have to mention that he's "Dr dow". I like the other female Dr but him I tell him to go climb a rock.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yorkie967 said:


> another one love to eat dirt which was really trippy. She would go to nurseries and eat gourmet dirt for free :heh:
> 
> .


Actually dirt cravings are VERY common especielly with women who are pregnant! dirt has alot of minerals in it and alot of pregnant women or people lacking these minerals will actually crave dirt or clay to eat untill there bodies stop needing hte minerals

have you ever seen that show 1000 ways to die? one women craved dirt to eat she was sneaking over to her neighbors garden and eating his fertilizer (which unknown to her was actually mixed with his own feces) she ended up dieing from that


----------



## Misplacedhippie (Feb 4, 2015)

What a cute pic!


----------



## jessephoenix (Jan 3, 2015)

I think that you should treat your kids and animals alike because if you bought any animal just like a cat or a beagle from the market you become responsible for their care as well as look after.


----------

